# Former Green Beret - Jan 6 Protest New Charges



## BloodStripe (Apr 18, 2022)

This thread is not for discussing the events of Jan 6 2021, but rather to discuss the newest charge against Jeremy Brown. Apparently he felt it was okay to keep classified material long after he was out. Retired soldier charged in Capitol riot held secret military documents, feds say

Pretty sure he kept these documents as a memento of his operations. I’m sure he isn’t alone. 

“One document is listed in the indictment as a “threat frequency report” of a “combined explosives exploitation cell” in Afghanistan. Another is labeled as an incident report related to an improvised explosive device. A third bears the title “Spider Device Testing Procedures and Results.” The fourth is labeled as a “fragmentary order.””


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 18, 2022)

I kept a lot of stuff in my SCIF pocket that I probably shouldn't have when I was downrange.  I think many if not most SOF veterans knowingly or unknowingly brought home info that was classified.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 18, 2022)

I mean, sometimes things will happen. The key thing is what that person does when they realise- and he should have realised at some point. Even if you don't have access to secure disposal after your service you can make an attempt to destroy it in some way.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 18, 2022)

SpitfireV said:


> I mean, sometimes things will happen. The key thing is what that person does when they realise- and he should have realised at some point. Even if you don't have access to secure disposal after your service you can make an attempt to destroy it in some way.


Some individuals, especially in SOF, had a very cavalier attitude about classified information.  Not saying it's right, just that it happened.  A lot of times they don't want to destroy it, they want to keep it in perpetuity for whatever reason.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 18, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Some individuals, especially in SOF, had a very cavalier attitude about classified information.  Not saying it's right, just that it happened.  A lot of times they don't want to destroy it, they want to keep it in perpetuity for whatever reason.



I suppose it's a case of "look at this cool document I have, it's cool because it's been classified."


----------



## AWP (Apr 19, 2022)

I carried around a notepad at my last job for...notes. Phone numbers, dates, IP addresses, computer names, whatever.

Yep...aggregation. 

Ordinarily it didn't matter because it was either with me or in our facility, but...2, maybe 3 times I took it home without thinking.

I'm not saying dude was right or wrong, but a LOT of us have taken classified "work" out of our facilities. It is easier than people realize and why you have to evaluate each case individually.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 19, 2022)

Jeremy Brown is being railroaded. This isn't about classified info, it's about sending a message. 

Some animals are more equal than others.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 19, 2022)

Things like this are referred to as being "nit-picky" in my world. Yea, I get the classified issue, but in this case, they are just being nit-picky....


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 21, 2022)

It’s not a not picky thing though. Rules are rules. Just because you are SOF or participated in some raid/op doesn’t mean you get to pick and choose which ones to break. 

I think the aggregation piece is a separate convo to have vs blatantly storing something that says SECRET.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 21, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> It’s not a not picky thing though. Rules are rules. Just because you are SOF or participated in some raid/op doesn’t mean you get to pick and choose which ones to break.
> 
> I think the aggregation piece is a separate convo to have vs blatantly storing something that says SECRET.


Do the rules apply if you are Secretary of State?


----------



## Bypass (Apr 21, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Do the rules apply if you are Secretary of State?


Thank you.


----------



## Intel Nerd (Apr 22, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Do the rules apply if you are Secretary of State?









At least according to a former JSOC J2/DIA Director.


Marauder06 said:


> I kept a lot of stuff in my SCIF pocket that I probably shouldn't have when I was downrange.  I think many if not most SOF veterans knowingly or unknowingly brought home info that was classified.



I had to explain something similar during an interview a few years ago. I didn't feel like I had secure alternatives. Identifying how to avoid these "mistakes" in the future though is a crucial part of that process.


----------



## compforce (Apr 22, 2022)

Another factor here is the sheer amount of things arbitrarily classified.  By default anything that happens or is stored in a secure area, whether a SCIF or an area designated at a certain classification level, is treated as classified at that level unless it is formally downgraded, which virtually never happens.  There is probably a log entry marked as secret/noforn somewhere that "@compforce brought an italian sub into the J6 secure area".  Does that make the information that I ate an italian sub on a certain date in a certain place classified?  Should it?  If I take the receipt for that sub home, did I commit a crime?

If I send emails containing TS/TK intel information across an unsecure network then fry me.  If I have something that has no value to anyone, but happens to have a classification then common sense has to be applied.  edit - unless said item has been formally classified


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 29, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> Do the rules apply if you are Secretary of State?


And the POTUS.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 1, 2022)

Is it just me or is the Jan 6 hearing already completely off the rails?


----------



## Gunz (Jul 1, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Is it just me or is the Jan 6 hearing already completely off the rails?



Do they plan to give this thing legs through the midterms? I doubt it’ll make much difference. The ratings are tanking.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 1, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I kept a lot of stuff in my SCIF pocket that I probably shouldn't have when I was downrange.  I think many if not most SOF veterans knowingly or unknowingly brought home info that was classified.


Does some poor Kandahar kids homework count sir? Because I did that…


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Is it just me or is the Jan 6 hearing already completely off the rails?



As soon as they hired Hollyweird to produce the propaganda, it went off the rails.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 1, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> As soon as they hired Hollyweird to produce the propaganda, it went off the rails.



The testimony yesterday was pretty crazy. Idk what impact Hollywood had in it. But it was crazy to hear a sitting President advocated for armed people to March on the capitol to restore him to power after a lawful election. 

It’s probably all hearsay.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 2, 2022)

More deets coming out:


----------



## Cookie_ (Jul 2, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Is it just me or is the Jan 6 hearing already completely off the rails?



Pretty much. There are some things that most people already knew, like the Save America PAC using none of that money to fund lawsuits in states where the election was "stolen", Trump calling Raffensperger and telling him to "find votes", or things like certain GOP members being more involved behind the scenes with the stuff prior than was let on.

Other stuff was already assumed, like certain people being granted tours of Congressional areas not commonly toured the day before, Trump's legal team having a dispute over the fraud allegations, and a general lack of fraud evidence prior to January 6th.

The only things I've seen that have raised eyebrows was the number of Reps/Senators/staffers that pre-emptively were asking for Presidential Pardons and the Eastman plan for giving the election to Trump. 

That last one should be the most concerning thing regardless of anyone's politics. 

They literally developed a road map in which they were going to attempt, either with lack of proof or knowledge no proof existed, to invalidate the election and ensure they maintained power.  The attempted to coerce Pence into going along with it, even acknowledging that if it went to the Supreme Court they would lose "9-0", but that they should attempt it anyways to force the states to send electors for Trump.

That's literally an Authoritarian ruler move, and somehow people are more focused on "Trump was angry and touched a wheel".


TLDR20 said:


> It’s probably all hearsay.



Yeeeeeeap.  Nothing really seems to rise to the level of (provable) criminal in these hearings.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 17, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> View attachment 39961


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 17, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


>


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 17, 2022)

Every time the Jan 6 hearings trend on twitter God kills a puppy.  I still can't believe we're wasting millions and millions of dollars on this nonsense...you control the House and Senate and can't get anything productive done...It's like the first term of Obama, except far worse.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 17, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Every time the Jan 6 hearings trend on twitter God kills a puppy.  I still can't believe we're wasting millions and millions of dollars on this nonsense...you control the House and Senate and can't get anything productive done...It's like the first term of Obama, except far worse.


Corrupt and illegitimate governments tend to do that. Only difference nowadays is that the praetorian guard have more technologically advanced tools at their disposal. Image if the 30 Tyrants had Twitter and the MSM sucking them off.

Yet people will still shill for these well heeled Chinese and Globalist prostitutes.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 17, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Corrupt and illegitimate governments tend to do that. Only difference nowadays is that the praetorian guard have more technologically advanced tools at their disposal. Image if the 30 Tyrants had Twitter and the MSM sucking them off.
> 
> Yet people will still shill for these well heeled Chinese and Globalist prostitutes.


These January 6 hearings have only served  to confirm clown status for all of the commitee members. I've watched it some purely for entertainment and in my opinion, the TDS shines very brightly. He is still living rent free in a lot of spaces.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 17, 2022)

Topkick said:


> These January 6 hearings have only served  to confirm clown status for all of the commitee members. I've watched it some purely for entertainment and in my opinion, the TDS shines very brightly. He is still living rent free in a lot of spaces.


Yep. That and they're scared. No one believes them any more, they cried wolf too much. 

Every lie these people told, their connections to the CCP, and their malicious incompetence are being exposed.  

It sucks that they're making examples outta guys like Brown.


----------

